# ToC Stage 6 ITT Solvang Group Ride?



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Just gauging interest if any RBR folks would be interested in riding out to watch the Solvang Individual Time Trial on May 20th?

I was thinking of meeting at the bandstand in Solvang and taking the 246 to the 154 toward Los Olivos and watching the action from the top of the Ballard Canyon Road hilltop.

This is assuming the ITT route will be similar to years past.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

My wife and I are interested in checking out the ITT, so I booked a hotel room in Solvang. I don't know the area well enough to know where the best area is for viewing, though.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

If I start training now I mught be able to make that distance! Presuming I don't stop at Buttonwood. 

JSR


----------

